# Eheim 2028 Pro 2 problem



## infrared (Apr 15, 2003)

I got to cleaning my 60 gallon planted cube tank today. I figured it had been some time, so I also cleaned the Eheim pro 2 -2028 filter that runs on this tank. When I put it back together, I'm getting seepage from the edge where the filter head clamps down. I've reseated the filter head 3 times, and still getting seepage. I took the filter to a local shop here in orange county california where a very nice person showed me how to clean the gasket, and put new silicone grease on it. I was hopeful that this would solve it, but it didn't. We put the filter on a tank in his store and it was still seeping down each side of the filter.

At this point, I'm thinking of just replacing the filter head gasket. According to the Eheim Parts website, the sealing ring part I need is 7343150. So do you think if I replace this I should be in good shape with no more leaks? Keep in mind that I've had my Eheim pro2 2028 since about 2004 or 2005. The guy at the fish store mentioned that you get on average about 3-4 years on a sealer ring / o-ring. I sure hope the new o-ring takes care of this, 'cause I really like Eheims and I hope there aren't any other problems. I don't see any cracks or any other issues on the filter so I'm pretty sure it's the sealer/o-ring.

-PT


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the filter is leaking water where the electrical cord comes out or around the recessed hand holds, then it is probably not the filter head gasket. More than likely it is the primer button o-ring. Go to this site http://www.atomicrice.com as they are the only place to find this o-ring. They also have excellent pictures & instructions for replacing it.

I purchased from them and replaced the o-ring on my 2028. No more leaks.


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2003)

I managed to order this from a local fish store, and it worked like a charm. About $29 for the o-ring, and it fixed my leak issue. I noticed that when I put the new oring sealer on there that the clamps seem to cinch down tighter as well - probably due to the new gasket.

thank you,

-PT


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting your solution. Did you notice much of a difference between the old and new canister head seal? Were there any tears or squished areas on the old seal or was it just compressed thinner from age?


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2003)

I didn't see any cracks or tears in the o-ring when I took the old one out. I think it had just been compressed for just about 4 years. I've had this 2028 pro 2 since 2004 when i got fed up with a Filstar xp3 that I had. I really hated priming that filstar, and had some leaking issues with an xp3 that was not even a year old. The eheim did cost a little bit of money, but I have no regrets. If all that I have to do is change the filter pads and buy a gasket every 4 years, I can deal with that. And priming the 2028 is a snap with the built in priming pump.

Now that the filter has been running on my 60g cube tank for a few days, it's pretty amazing the great cleanup job it has done - the water is again crystal clear. I did add a Hydor Koralia to circulate the water up front in a dead spot I noticed, so I think that is helping as well.

-Peter


----------



## theMac56 (Apr 15, 2009)

screw this filter all the money you pay for it and at about every thing breaks its actually cheaper to buy a new one every 6 years. the consant barage of replacing parts sucks every time you need something your paying for shipping to. piece of **** filter


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

theMac56 said:


> screw this filter all the money you pay for it and at about every thing breaks its actually cheaper to buy a new one every 6 years. the consant barage of replacing parts sucks every time you need something your paying for shipping to. piece of #%$& filter


No
Really
Don`t hold it back, tell us how you really feel :lol:


----------

